# Will Ron Become A 2 Time Winner Of DPOTYA This Year?



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

I realize it's only 4 games into the season. But contemplation is sort of fun in sports. And the Lone Ranger ~ AKA ~ RonRon, is already playing noticibly outstanding defense.

And although that could shift here and there, Ron is such a spectacular defender, we all no he will have an outstanding defensive year. Both stats wise with steals, containing damage on elite players threw the #2-#3-#4 positions. And in his newly improved rebounding game. 

He held LeBron James SG at only 11 points last season. Also got the better end of Kobe Bryant on 1/3 of their games versus each other last season in that epic classic player rivalry. And for a SF last season did great on the Half Man Half Amazing last season. As he contained the damage of PF's Dirk Nowitzki and Tim Duncan each last year. For his first real obvious Head-Head match up this year it was against Kevin Garnett. Who he and K9 took turns on.

Also did you guys notice how in several periods of the game when they beat the Chicago Bulls the other night Ron could run defensively as fast as the Basketball could be thrown. I mean Jesus that was so incredible I didn't know it could be humanly done. Untell I saw Ron do it threw out consistant periods of that game. I mean it didn't matter how they did it, it could be the Bulls doing a pass from one side of the three point ark to the complete opposite ( A fast hard throw to) Ron would run and keep up with the Basketball and be breathing down the oppositions throat the second he caught the Ball.And he would do it 3-4 passes in a row. The impressive part, the fact he would do it on every pass for 2-3 minutes at a time, and make it look so darn easy, I mean just wow.

Any way I may be partial in this statment, because I watch Ron play every game. But he's the best defensive player I've ever seen. Now I know the fact I watch him every game makes me unqualified to say that, because players such as MJ, Dennis Rodman, and Ben Wallac have been better in recent years. lol, also keeping in mind Doug Christie was the only other real good defensive player in Sacramento era to play for the Kings. -(sorry fellow Kings fans, that's just the truth, I don't like it either but with the defensive idenity the Kings had for all those years untell now it's true. Untell now it was only Ron and Doug, as far as strictly defense.)

But I'm just kind of wondering do any other Kings fans here actually beleive Ron has a good chance of becoming one of the two time winners of Defensive Player Of The Year Award this year? Not just wanting him to win it this year, but I mean beleive he almost probably will?

His advantage this season, he will be on the same team all season long.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey he could, but I have a feeling Kirilenko will win it if the Jazz do good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Doesn't he have a crazy average of steals so far?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> Hey he could, but I have a feeling Kirilenko will win it if the Jazz do good.



He may, but it would be wrong. Kirilenko is all stats.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Doesn't he have a crazy average of steals so far?


Exactly, he won't continue that average. But he will still finish on the top 5 in SPG this year, more than likely. He probably won't continue the rare BPG he's doing so far either.

How ever one stat I do expect Ron to continue is RPG. Won't ever be an elite rebounder like Big Ben -(YUCK). But still he's much improved on RPG, as Geoff Petrie has been urging him to improve on, and after all; after SPG and BPG it is considered the third technical stat on defense.

I'll go for AK47 being a possible canadite. How ever I still agree with that one Kings fan on here -lol, can't remember his name I know it starts with M and is real long, he's got a Ron avator - and that's that, while his stats are elite defensively; compared to a defender of Ron's catogory that's all he has on Ron.

He was right in saying that's the biggest defensive factor AK47 has. Remember few partial people have argued Vlade as decent defensively do to his all around low but consistant stats. On the top 30 All Time for TOT. Blocks in a career. On top 5 All Time for Centers on SPG. When every one knows Vlade can't even be close to be argued as a good defender.

Defensive stats can be miss leading on a players defensive calliber. And while AK47 is a good defender away from stats; can he even be put in the same sentence as Ron with defense. As a prospect and his tallent entirety he can be argued as good, or by some better than Ron. But not on strictly defensive purposes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> He may, but it would be wrong. Kirilenko is all stats.


I didn't say I'd agree with Kirilenko winning, that's just what would probably happen, considering everyone hates Ron and everyone loves Kirilenko.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:



> I didn't say I'd agree with Kirilenko winning, that's just what would probably happen, considering everyone hates Ron and everyone loves Kirilenko.


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> You are 100% correct.


:cheers: :angel:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Or Ben Wallace could win it again when he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

if he continues to get steals he will defenetly win!


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> if he continues to get steals he will defenetly win!


I agree...


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

He should be already a 2 time or 3 time winner

ben wallace is the most overrated player i have ever seen,of course you gonna grab a few boards/blocks etc when you never have to shoot the ball or do anything on offense 

artest averages 3 times what wallace does,plays a position where there is actually some talented opposition to guard (apart from getting his *** whipped by shaq every year,wallace faces mostly sub par athletes at center)

As one guy said earlier though,jumping in the stands at detroit pretty much put paid to any hopes he had unless he marries david sterns daughter


----------

